# HVAC builder issue, Colorado



## sjco2022 (11 mo ago)

Hello all, I’m reaching out for professional HVAC advice specific to Colorado Springs, CO.

We’re building right now & have reached a small disagreement with our builder about a soffit that sticks out into our dining room, unlike their model home and the same home (3 weeks behind) that they’re building next door.

In the model next to us, they ran the HVAC line through am opening near the ceiling, which is what we expected because it allows the soffit to run straight across and flush with the wall. In ours, they went around/outside the opening, which now creates a protruding frame/ unclean look.

When our realtor asked our construction Manager about the different look, he said that a “code recently changed” that doesn't allow it to run through there close to drains, etc, but did not say what code or when. I’m noticing that in other areas of the home, HVAC is practically touching other lines as well. Also, not sure why the home next door has different code.

Anyone familiar with a code that changed recently affecting this? The video shows how we think it should look, along with a picture of the proper finished look. The other pictures show our home, a big square because they didn’t run it through the hole like the other. Thanks for any assistance you can provide.


----------



## AnnaLangdon (11 mo ago)

Interested, will be waiting for updates. As far as I know, there weren't any rules changed regarding construction as of late. It seems they just messed up and used the code as an excuse, hoping that it wouldn't matter so much to you as to where the HVAC lines pass through. If you are still interested and want to be updated on the matter, make sure to visit HVAC technician programs. You'll find everything new about HVAC there and also plainly explained.


----------



## sjco2022 (11 mo ago)

AnnaLangdon said:


> Interested, will be waiting for updates.


It appears we were correct to raise a concern. They rerouted the line and built it straight across.


----------



## emmaolivia (11 mo ago)

Best Plumbing Installation Services Company In Mississauga


----------

